# Flickr not playing ball. Is it just me?



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

So I left photobucket and opened a flikr account.
On another forum it works fine.
I choose a pic.
Click share.
Click copy URL
Paste into my post and the image appears on the thread.
On here though, it just appears as a link.

__
https://flic.kr/p/FEN8YF
Is it something I'm not doing or is Flikr not DW friendly?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like it might be a common issue - last page or 2 on here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=396140&page=20&highlight=post+images


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Flickr has just be "acquired" by Smugmug, the website platform provider.

I'm sure it's nothing to do with the problems you're having right now. Through my website, I had a mail from Smugmug saying they're going to be making quite a few changes to Flickr in the coming months.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

350z still looking fresh after more than 10 years by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Click on share and click on the BB code select the size you want and the copy and paste.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

FiestaRed said:


> Flickr has just be "acquired" by Smugmug, the website platform provider.
> 
> I'm sure it's nothing to do with the problems you're having right now. Through my website, I had a mail from Smugmug saying they're going to be making quite a few changes to Flickr in the coming months.


Good. Its got THE clunkiest mobile user interface ive come across.....


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Test attachment using Flickr2BBcodeLITE app to obtain BB code on Android phone


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like I've found a solution.
Thanks everyone.
Today's new word for me is BB code :lol:


----------

